# Limping, bowlegged waddle????



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Poor Zeth, He knows mommy is packing to go away for a week of summer boyscout camp. 
Today he's been hobbling around and won't leave my side. His poor little legs keep giving out on him. Both knees popped out this morning so he's doing the bowlegged waddle. usually it's only been the one back leg to pop out.

He's schedule to see the vet July 14th to have his bad knee checked out and get his nails clipped. I've had him checked several times and it's never this bad and popped back into place without incident. This is the first time it's both back legs. It's usually the one leg.

He doesn't appear to be in any pain but he looks so awful hobbling around. 

Is there anything I should give him???? 
I'm leaving the vets # with my daughter just in case she has to take him for an emergency visit. I decided I'm also coming home for a couple of hours to spend with him on Wednesday to help break up the week away from him.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I know you can give dogs baby aspirin, there is a pinned topic here somewhere. 

Poor little guy. I hope his knees pop back in.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no, I feel so sorry for Zeth. How long have his knees been bad? Are you going to have the LP surgery? Poor little guy.

Brodysmom


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Zeth has been having his legs checked every two months. Only the one has popped out on occasion. It's usually when he gets himself really active chasing the cat around the house and jumping on and off the sofa.

This is the first time both legs went out and its been all day. He's still jumping around and able to get on the sofa. He still has an appetite as well. I've been trying to keep him calm today but with packing for three of us for a week things are kinda busy and Zeth has to be right in the way. 

Now he's limping with his front paw. He won't let anyone touch is front paw. I'm going to try a 1/4 of a baby asprin and see if that helps him.

If he's not better in the AM I'm gonna have my daughter call the vet.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww poor wee guy hope he is ok xx


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Update:

I gave a Zeth a 1/4 tablet of baby asprin as per the Vets advice. He seems right now 100% better. He's not walking as bow legged as before and is super active at the moment chasing after a squeeky toy. He is still favoring his front paw put is able to put weight on it. 
I sure hope this was just an episode that will quickly pass. He'll be doing lots of sleeping with his sister while I'm gone and my daughter is at work.
I'll see how he's doing on Wednesday when I come home for a few hours.
I've left written instructions for my daughter, emergency number for the vet and the hours they are open.


----------

